# Pull Cord Hard To Pull



## don64 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All,
New to the forum and seeking some advice
I have recently acquired a Spear & Jackson chainsaw when i try to pull the starter cord it's jerky & hard to pull, If i take the spark plug out it pulls easy had a little strip down and there was quite a fair bit of oil in & around the carb and the muffler cleaned them as much as i could but still having the same problem.

Any ideas, Advice or Suggestions greatly received. 

Cheers Don64


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I cover hard-to-pull 2-stroke issues in this post:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=407535
Paul


----------

